# non farti prendere dalla scimmia!



## Curi1

Ciao a tutti! 

Domino bastante el italiano, pero no sé qué significa la frase coloquial "non farti prendere dalla scimmia". ¿Alguien me puede explicar a qué se refiere exactamente una persona que dice eso?

Vi ringrazio


----------



## flljob

Lo que encontré es que scimmia es _borrachera_. Se me ocurre que tal vez es _no dejes que la borrachera te haga tener conductas locas_.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Curi,

bienvenida al forum . 

conosco la forma "prendersi una scimmia" en el sentido de prendersi _una sbornia_, enborracharse. Diría, entonces, que la frase en cuestión es una amonestación en relación al mismo significado.


----------



## Larroja

"Prendersi una scimmia" vuol dire ubriacarsi, mentre "avere la scimmia", tra i tossicodipendenti, vuol dire essere in crisi di astinenza. Queste due espressioni sono d'uso corrente e attestate in qualsiasi vocabolario. 

Il tuo "non farti prendere dalla scimmia" è un clone delle due espressioni precedenti, non altrettanto "istituzionalizzata" ma viva e presente: la scimmia stavolta è uno stato di abbacchiamento, di pesantezza, di stanchezza, di noia. Non farti prendere dalla scimmia dunque è un'esortazione a tirare su il morale!


----------



## Geviert

Larroja said:


> "Prendersi una scimmia" vuol dire ubriacarsi, mentre "avere la scimmia", tra i tossicodipendenti, vuol dire essere in crisi di astinenza. Queste due espressioni sono d'uso corrente e attestate in qualsiasi vocabolario.
> 
> Il tuo "non farti prendere dalla scimmia" è un clone delle due espressioni precedenti, non altrettanto "istituzionalizzata" ma viva e presente: la scimmia stavolta è uno stato di abbacchiamento, di pesantezza, di stanchezza, di noia. Non farti prendere dalla scimmia dunque è un'esortazione a tirare su il morale!



Bella come espressione. Quindi, la frase sembra voler connotare quasi una via di mezzo tra la pesantezza, lo sfacio, il frastornamento della sbornia in sé, ma senza l'alcol o sontanze simili, e la progressiva degenerazione fisica e l'obsolescenza sociale del tossicodipendente nello fase scimmiesca, ormai imminente (nel senso di W. Burroughs ). Un'avvertenza, quindi, tra un possibile prima e un dopo, generalizzata a qualsiasi situazione di stallo evidente e permanente. Bella!


----------



## ursu-lab

Curi1 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Domino bastante el italiano, pero no sé qué significa la frase coloquial "non farti prendere dalla scimmia". ¿Alguien me puede explicar a qué se refiere exactamente una persona que dice eso?
> 
> Vi ringrazio



In spagnolo (almeno della Spagna) è identico: "tener el mono". In inglese pure, ecc.

Il significato è al 99% quello: crisi d'astinenza per la mancanza di droga, in genere. Ma colloquialmente si può applicare anche ad altri contesti.

Per es. nel tuo caso, potrebbe essere: 

no te obsesiones.


----------



## Neuromante

Que no te de/entre el mono.

Es español normal y corriente y de acuerdo a las explicaciones de Larroja y Ursula.


----------



## 0scar

*3.* fig., region. Sbornia, sbronza: _prendersi la sc._, _una sc._; _ti è passata la sc. di ieri sera?_ *4.* Nel gergo dei tossicodipendenti indica lo stato di dipendenza dalla droga, o la crisi di astinenza, in frasi quali: _avere la sc._, _essere in sc._; _avere la sc. sulle spalle_ (calco dell’ingl. _to have a monkey on back_), e _togliersi di dosso la sc._, cioè il peso della droga. (diz. TRECCANI)

En castellano _mona_ es borrachera y _mona/mono_ síndrome de abstinencia. (DRAE)

En Argentina solo se usa _mona_ y se refiere  unicamente al alcoholismo (agarrarse una mona, tener una mona).


----------



## Mos_l

ursu-lab said:


> In spagnolo (almeno della Spagna) è identico: "tener el mono". In inglese pure, ecc.
> [cut]
> Per es. nel tuo caso, potrebbe essere:
> no te obsesiones.


​Scusa ti scrivo in italiano per spiegarmi meglio.
In italiano con il termine "scimmia" non sempre si vuole indicare qualcosa relativo all'alcol o alla droga... Può essere detto in maniera scherzosa, senza riferimento alla _borracera_ o alla crisi d'astineza.
...in un uso comune, con "avere la scimmia per qualcosa" si intende l'essere ossessionati per qualcosa; oppure avere un pensiero fisso in testa per qualcuno o qualcosa; oppure l'essere appassionati a qualcosa in maniera compulsiva, quasi maniacale... 

un sinonimo potrebbe essere "sm_á_nia", "avere la sm_á_nia per qualcosa" oppure "avere una voglia matta di..."

Como te ha dicho ursu-lab "no te obsesiones" podria ser una buena traducion... 
y tambien "no te dejes llebar por..."

...de todas formas como ya te han dicho, esta frase sale desde un libro de William Burrought y se refiere, en manera sarc_á_stica, 
a los dolores de las espaldas por los síntomas de abstenencia de eroina y morfina.
Pero no todo el mundo sabe eso... hay quien piensa que se refiere a el simpatico mono que se quedava sobre las espandas de los artistas de estrada borrachos , en los dias que fueron...


----------



## Montesacro

Larroja said:


> "Prendersi una scimmia" vuol dire ubriacarsi, mentre "avere la scimmia", tra i tossicodipendenti, vuol dire essere in crisi di astinenza. Queste due espressioni sono d'uso corrente e attestate in qualsiasi vocabolario.





Mos_l said:


> ​In italiano con il termine "scimmia" non sempre si vuole indicare qualcosa relativo all'alcol o alla droga... Può essere detto in maniera scherzosa, senza riferimento alla _borracera_ o alla crisi d'astineza.





0scar said:


> *3.* fig., region. Sbornia, sbronza: _prendersi la sc._, _una sc._; _ti è passata la sc. di ieri sera?_ *4.* Nel gergo dei tossicodipendenti indica lo stato di dipendenza dalla droga, o la crisi di astinenza, in frasi quali: _avere la sc._, _essere in sc._; _avere la sc. sulle spalle_ (calco dell’ingl. _to have a monkey on back_), e _togliersi di dosso la sc._, cioè il peso della droga. (diz. TRECCANI)



In italiano queste espressioni sono regionali (del nord) e/o gergali.
Certamente nessun romano direbbe mai "mi sono preso una scimmia" per intendere che si è ubriacato.
@Curi1: usale con cognizione di causa, tenendo presente che i tuoi interlocutori potrebbero non capirti, oppure prenderti scherzosamente in giro per le tue insolite scelte lessicali.


----------



## ursu-lab

Avere la scimmia/crisi d'astinenza è *gergale *(droga) ma *non *regionale. Anzi, è decisamente internazionale. Ci saranno sicuramente altre espressioni più colorite usate dai tossici, ma questa è, diciamo così, un "classico".

Prendersi una scimmia/sbronza è senz'altro *locale*, perché io l'ho letto per la prima volta in questo thread. Non ho ancora capito da che parti si usa: nel Parmense (che fino a prova contraria credo si possa situare nel Nord Italia ) sicuramente no perché abbiamo la nostra parola autoctona (la "basa" ).


----------



## infinite sadness

Io non l'ho mai sentita, anche se qui abbiamo altre antiche espressioni che associano la scimmia all'ubriacatura.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Prendersi una scimmia/sbronza è senz'altro *locale*, perché io l'ho letto per la prima volta in questo thread. Non ho ancora capito da che parti si usa: nel Parmense (che fino a prova contraria credo si possa situare nel Nord Italia ) sicuramente no perché abbiamo la nostra parola autoctona (la "basa" ).



Allora sarà lombardo, ma sicuramente giovanile e scherzoso.


----------



## elitaliano

Tanti anni fa, venticinque-ventisette diciamo, ho imparato l'espressione "avere la scimmia" relativamente all'astinenza da droga.
Che poi esistesse anche "prendere la scimmia" come sinonimo di ubriacarsi lo imparo ora qui.

Non so se siano termini locali o attestati in tutto il territorio nazionale, ma di certo sono gergali e poco eleganti, ai miei occhi, almeno.

Come sopra ha scritto Montesacro: espressioni da usare con cognizione di causa e avuto riguardo al *contesto.*


----------

